# Cosco Exchange Policy?



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

So i called cosco about swapping mt bionic for a razr, because it was in 3 months and they told me there was no such policy, i even talked to the manager who caved and said hed let me but there is no policy like that. Are they just pulling my leg or do some stores not use this?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

That's what I'm pissed at. If you look at the contract, it says 60 exchange. Does not say for the same model or anything.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

can someone chime in


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

i dont know what costco your at.... but im here in detroit... hence my screen name... "detr0yt" and look at the top of your receipt.... clearly states 90 days of purchase.... and my Bionic is going back... this p.o.s. loves to just turn off when ever it wants to... this phone i have will never make it no 2 years.... they pushed these phones out with so many flaws...and if costco tries pulling that garbage with me... it wont be pretty.. i wish all of you the best of luck... and DO NOT BACK DOWN from there B.S.! personally I am holding out for the Sammy I have till December 10, being that i got my Bionic on Opening day.... I refuse to let any Big billion dollar corp try Bull shitting me...


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

id also be sure to tell them something such as a reason why you want to exchange it.... dont just say you "dont like it" i havent yet inquired in on this cause as i stated above, I am def. going to exchange my phone when the SGN comes out... but my receipt says right in the middle 90 days... and guys also if worst comes to worse...... which it shouldnt... get the new phone you desire and just cancel out your bionic... gurantee the phone is worth 300 dollars with all the goodies it came with... but that biatch on craigs list... and there ya go.... you just paid for your 300 dollar early activation fee.... but it does suck that you had to buy another phone for 200-300 dollars... but its better than 700 smacks.... but i will not accept any garbage from Costco... cause i knew these phones were all coming out... and i specifically asked the guy about there return policy... and he said and i qoute...." yes we have a 90 day reuturn policy that you can return your phone and exchange it in for a different one, but you will still be bonded to your contract with verizon" hell i even had a conversation with a guy getting a bionice right behind me about there return policy... and he said he already returned one phone to get this bionic... lol... sorry but this post really has me ticked off right now...


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree.....I am fighting this with Costco. I am nit giving in.....I want a different phone. f**k the locked bootloader shit.


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

I returned my Charge for the Bionic, They didn't like it, (especially because there was a long waiting list for their bionics at the time), but they really didn't have a choice.


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, and Detr0yt is right give them some reason say the bluetooth didn't work right with your car or something. (this is really hard to verify) , rather than "i just didn't like it" they like to have something to put into their computers. (I happen to be writing this from Detroit too, but I doubt this is a local thing).


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you allowed to swap twice like for the razr then nexus later?


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe that technically you could, but Costco keeps a record of the returns on the account , and if you are too much of a pig, they will cut you off eventually. I thought about doing it a second time whenever the nexus comes out, but I don't think I'll ever be completely happy with a phone so I'm not sure where it would end. I'm going to keep the Bionic for a while.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

I talked to a costco rep they said they can't do exchange past 14 days but they can return the money back to you then have to buy at full retail price whatever phone you want


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you tell them something is wrong with the device they're gonna say take it to Verizon or manufacture warranty


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> I talked to a costco rep they said they can't do exchange past 14 days but they can return the money back to you then have to buy at full retail price whatever phone you want


Yeah they only give you 300$ back tho n your locked in drill


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Yeah they only give you 300 back tho n your locked in drill


So can we or can't we exchange? Im thinking of exchanging for nexus prime


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> So can we or can't we exchange? Im thinking of exchanging for nexus prime


not sure, think it may depend on location or how hard your willing to argue.


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

I personally just got back from Costco and went in acting dumb about there return policy up at there lil cell phone shop inside.... talked to one of there sales guys.... I told him that my phone overheated, the batterys suck, my 4g data quit all the time, which needed a reboot to fix... and i also told him about the black screen of death my phone has had about ten times... which the last time it happened my daughter was sick as school for 3 hours while her school tried over and over to contact me... that was the last straw..... all of which i just stated was true....

anyways.... the first thing he did was reach behind the glass underneath and then handed me display RAZR... i then began to listen to him and he told me that there was nothing i could do with the contract that i had signed with verizon.... BUT! Costco does offer a 90 return and exchange policy that i could return my phone for any of these phones he had on display... and he said he believes the razr will be on sale monday..... I then started fishing for some icecream..... i asked him was there any other phones coming out since i had till Dec. 8 to reutrn my phone.... he then said "have you ever heard of the samsung galaxy nexus" i was like uhm no.... what the heck is that! it sounds cool! lmao..... smiling ear to ear inside my head....... he was like you should just wait and get this phone.... its going to be the phone to have! So to be blunt... who ever is talking about the refund only does not know what they are talking about....there is withouth a doubt a exchange for the same phone or which ever phone you want of equal or lesser value.... I for one have just found the truth about this ....I highly doubt any Costco stores policys are different from the rest.... SO DO NOT TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER and take the pos Bionics back... I am very displeased with Motorola..... and will be giving Sammy a shot...... But i will say this.... that the RAZR felt unbleivably sleek in my hand... unreal how thin it is.... but i just cant believe that its going to be any different on battery issue as far as having enough juuice to last the day.... i will say this... my ext. battery on my bionic was awesome though... i always got over 24 hours on it..... regardless im out... heading to the better side of droid...... i Hope this helps with all the speculation out there with Costco and there return policy....Peace


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

detr0yt said:


> I personally just got back from Costco and went in acting dumb about there return policy up at there lil cell phone shop inside.... talked to one of there sales guys.... I told him that my phone overheated, the batterys suck, my 4g data quit all the time, which needed a reboot to fix... and i also told him about the black screen of death my phone has had about ten times... which the last time it happened my daughter was sick as school for 3 hours while her school tried over and over to contact me... that was the last straw..... all of which i just stated was true....
> 
> anyways.... the first thing he did was reach behind the glass underneath and then handed me display RAZR... i then began to listen to him and he told me that there was nothing i could do with the contract that i had signed with verizon.... BUT! Costco does offer a 90 return and exchange policy that i could return my phone for any of these phones he had on display... and he said he believes the razr will be on sale monday..... I then started fishing for some icecream..... i asked him was there any other phones coming out since i had till Dec. 8 to reutrn my phone.... he then said "have you ever heard of the samsung galaxy nexus" i was like uhm no.... what the heck is that! it sounds cool! lmao..... smiling ear to ear inside my head....... he was like you should just wait and get this phone.... its going to be the phone to have! So to be blunt... who ever is talking about the refund only does not know what they are talking about....there is withouth a doubt a exchange for the same phone or which ever phone you want of equal or lesser value.... I for one have just found the truth about this ....I highly doubt any Costco stores policys are different from the rest.... SO DO NOT TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER and take the pos Bionics back... I am very displeased with Motorola..... and will be giving Sammy a shot...... But i will say this.... that the RAZR felt unbleivably sleek in my hand... unreal how thin it is.... but i just cant believe that its going to be any different on battery issue as far as having enough juuice to last the day.... i will say this... my ext. battery on my bionic was awesome though... i always got over 24 hours on it..... regardless im out... heading to the better side of droid...... i Hope this helps with all the speculation out there with Costco and there return policy....Peace


So when is the nexus coming out? I might just do the same as you haha


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

[sub]well i would say good luck with that.... but honestly you dont need it... all you need is a receipt..... and well a bionic that is not all beat up i suppose.... other wise.... you should have zero issues... cant believe all the hype about the bionic, took an extra 8 months "to get it right" and it wasnt even close to right! thank god for costco and i will never buy another phone anywhere else... HAIL TO THE VICTORS![/sub]

[sub]EDIT... ALSO HE DIDNT ACTUALLY SAY WHEN IT WAS COMING OUT..... ALL I CAN HOPE FOR IS THAT IT IS BEFORE DEC. 8[/sub]


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

detr0yt said:


> [sub]well i would say good luck with that.... but honestly you dont need it... all you need is a receipt..... and well a bionic that is not all beat up i suppose.... other wise.... you should have zero issues... cant believe all the hype about the bionic, took an extra 8 months "to get it right" and it wasnt even close to right! thank god for costco and i will never buy another phone anywhere else... HAIL TO THE VICTORS![/sub]
> 
> [sub]EDIT... ALSO HE DIDNT ACTUALLY SAY WHEN IT WAS COMING OUT..... ALL I CAN HOPE FOR IS THAT IT IS BEFORE DEC. 8[/sub]


I don't know what costco you guys are going to I keep fighting with mine and they insist I only have 14 to decide and 90 days to return with money back no exchanges Supposedly I just wanna get this right for the gnex


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

They will return your money no problem before 90 days however the you must purchase another phone at full retail price I've called 3 different Costcos so you guys are getting lucky


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

So.....let me get this straight. They will refund my money and buy the new one for retail price?! What I still don't get is, why does it say exchange? Doesn't say exchange for the same phone.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well see what happens I just filed a complaint and email corporate to email me exchange policy


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Well see what happens I just filed a complaint and email corporate to email me exchange policy


Please share when you get it. I am starting to become very curious if their breaking their own policy or if it really just does depend on the Rep bending the rules.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Its on the contract when I use my uograde for the bionic. They will assess activation fee which is nothing but doesn't say exchange for the same one or refund and buy another phone for full price.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I tried taking a picture but comes out blurry. I say we complain....lol


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> Please share when you get it. I am starting to become very curious if their breaking their own policy or if it really just does depend on the Rep bending the rules.


Yes please do! I'm interested on what they say.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got off the phone with wireless advocates 1-888-369-5931 number it is confirmed. There is a 90 exchange policy that they have to honor. 90 days to get the same or different model at upgrade price so on my way to costco to inform associate. If they still give problems I suggest have the 1-888 number on speed dial so they can talk to rep about the policy. So im thinking of getting razr then the GNex lol


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Just got off the phone with wireless advocates 1-888-369-5931 number it is confirmed. There is a 90 exchange policy that they have to honor. 90 days to get the same or different model at upgrade price so on my way to costco to inform associate. If they still give problems I suggest have the 1-888 number on speed dial so they can talk to rep about the policy. So im thinking of getting razr then the GNex lol


So what happens if they don't honor? Is this confirmed thar we can exchange without paying retail for the new phone?


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

What keeps happening to me is getting the runaround. I've been on the phone with VZW Tier 2 Tech Support multiple times, they always offer me a replacement and tell me it's the device. However I don't want a refurb. Costco keeps telling me to contact VZW for a replacement.

I'd like to have something black on white to go there with. I will deal with this phone until the gnex, but then Im marching in there and demand a replacement ... preferably with paper in my hands.

So if you could keep us updated about their exchange policy, please do =]


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

nevermind.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Ive never seen succch babies. We allll know new phones have problems... the rzr is the EXACT SAME PHONE minus the screen and. Small frequency bump to the cpus. Which will happen for the bionic
Too. And the nexus hasnt even confirmed a locked or unlocked bootloader yet. Remember if big red wants it locked they'll get it locked. I cant believe the whining that goes on here abt the bionic... all these problems.. lol gimme a break. This phone is redic fast n smooth.. is getting a motorola ics push.. dual core. Gig ram. Webtop and hotzpot for free .. an amazing dev community. They just announced a quad core phone from htc.. q1 2012. What you guna do then? Trade in ur rzrs and gnx's for that along with more crybaby crap that we HAVE to read? Take a pill and relax. The technology of the phone market is just going that fast right now. Im very very Happy with my db. With roms and leaked otas its so so good. My next phone wont have two processors thats for sure. So enjoy ur razors and nexuses with not even noticable performance Advances and still pentile screens. Im going to sit back let the devs work and enjoy my machine of machines. Babies !
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

You are right. Sucks


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> What keeps happening to me is getting the runaround. I've been on the phone with VZW Tier 2 Tech Support multiple times, they always offer me a replacement and tell me it's the device. However I don't want a refurb. Costco keeps telling me to contact VZW for a replacement.
> 
> I'd like to have something black on white to go there with. I will deal with this phone until the gnex, but then Im marching in there and demand a replacement ... preferably with paper in my hands.
> 
> So if you could keep us updated about their exchange policy, please do =]


Just went there had to buy stuff anyway. Talked to rep manager wasn't in. She said manager will be in tomorrow but she said that there is no exchange after 14 days and I said well its per company policy and I can call the 1-888 number and have them tell you she said to wait until tomorrow because manager needs to be there and stated that they don't exchange after 14 days because Verizon wont allow and upgrade price again so I said well we will see I showed her this website exchange FAQ http://membershipwireless.com/index.cfm/go/content/do/FAQ

And she said hmmm just wait for manager so I will have the 1-888 number on line when I speak to her they have to honor it if they don't like it they have to change the policy. Also have a BBB complaint in the works but that will take approx. 2 weeks ill report back tomorrow


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Ive never seen succch babies. We allll know new phones have problems... the rzr is the EXACT SAME PHONE minus the screen and. Small frequency bump to the cpus. Which will happen for the bionic
> Too. And the nexus hasnt even confirmed a locked or unlocked bootloader yet. Remember if big red wants it locked they'll get it locked. I cant believe the whining that goes on here abt the bionic... all these problems.. lol gimme a break. This phone is redic fast n smooth.. is getting a motorola ics push.. dual core. Gig ram. Webtop and hotzpot for free .. an amazing dev community. They just announced a quad core phone from htc.. q1 2012. What you guna do then? Trade in ur rzrs and gnx's for that along with more crybaby crap that we HAVE to read? Take a pill and relax. The technology of the phone market is just going that fast right now. Im very very Happy with my db. With roms and leaked otas its so so good. My next phone wont have two processors thats for sure. So enjoy ur razors and nexuses with not even noticable performance Advances and still pentile screens. Im going to sit back let the devs work and enjoy my machine of machines. Babies !
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Like the tuff guy talk. Im sure everyone is not happy a policy is a policy. Just because it doesn't apply to you. You have to bash anyone too many tuff guys around here I wonder if you talk like that in real world have your teeth smashed in and then make you give me a gum job aka gummy


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Like the tuff guy talk. Im sure everyone is not happy a policy is a policy. Just because it doesn't apply to you. You have to bash anyone too many tuff guys around here I wonder if you talk like that in real world have your teeth smashed in and then make you give me a gum job aka gummy


Lol sure u would. And you're trying to say im acting tough? Rofl. Whiner. There is no "exchange" policy. I just read the whole thing. Thy wouldnt do that with the pace of technology. Would be like throwing money out the window.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

This exorcist guys is a freaking trolling ass clown, if you don't like what your reading don't troll! And you might feel different if your bionic shut itself off and your 8 year old daughter was sick at school for 3 hours while the school tried contacting you the whole time, and could get thorough cause your bionic was off cause of the black screen death B.S. ! My bionic is a P.O.S. THAT the data hardly ever works just like right now, I'm on wifi! So in a year when tours is broke, will see who is crying then! And Costco does have an exchange policy a$$ that's why mine is more than happy to exchange mine with no fuss at all... Tuff guy, you ever on the east side of Detroit let me know, and we can talk face to face tough guy...


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

This exorcist guys is a freaking trolling ass clown, if you don't like what your reading don't troll! And you might feel different if your bionic shut itself off and your 8 year old daughter was sick at school for 3 hours while the school tried contacting you the whole time, and could get thorough cause your bionic was off cause of the black screen death B.S. ! My bionic is a P.O.S. THAT the data hardly ever works just like right now, I'm on wifi! So in a year when tours is broke, will see who is crying then! And Costco does have an exchange policy a$$ that's why mine is more than happy to exchange mine with no fuss at all... Tuff guy, you ever on the east side of Detroit let me know, and we can talk face to face tough guy...


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow!!! Popcorn


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

detr0yt said:


> This exorcist guys is a freaking trolling ass clown, if you don't like what your reading don't troll! And you might feel different if your bionic shut itself off and your 8 year old daughter was sick at school for 3 hours while the school tried contacting you the whole time, and could get thorough cause your bionic was off cause of the black screen death B.S. ! My bionic is a P.O.S. THAT the data hardly ever works just like right now, I'm on wifi! So in a year when tours is broke, will see who is crying then! And Costco does have an exchange policy a$$ that's why mine is more than happy to exchange mine with no fuss at all... Tuff guy, you ever on the east side of Detroit let me know, and we can talk face to face tough guy...


Shrug. No data problems here. I can read forums and apply fixes. and i dont care where u live. Db is a great phone. Sry u cant remove a sim card and put it back in. Rofl. And no they dont have to exchange shit or everyone would do it everytime a new phone came out you tool. Someone posted a link the the policy. Read it. Feel wrong, as you are very. The people at costco prolly dont want to deal with your baby a$$ so they break policy so they don't have to deal with the tard hotheads such as yourself.. now go back to whining over fixable issues. Baby.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

Troll so that's your solution to everything, just pull the Sim card, reboot, do a battery pull? I shouldn't have to do all this shit to make a 2 month old phone work. What about the fact that my phone shut off, and never knew it, while my kids schol tried calling me for 3 hours cause she was sick? Maybe one day one of your family will be on there death bed dying, while your phone is siting there in bsod mode.. (god forbid)


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol crazy


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyways, I'm glad to hear that this policy is being put in place.. And to all the haters out there ... Well ... I'm not even going to go there


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Ignore exorcist hes got buyers remorse and jealousy


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Good news guys, I called the 1-888 number and they said they absolutely have a 90 day exchange policy and hes going to have corporate talk to that store for blatantly lieing to me. I suggest you all do the same.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Good news guys, I called the 1-888 number and they said they absolutely have a 90 day exchange policy and hes going to have corporate talk to that store for blatantly lieing to me. I suggest you all do the same.


Yup that's what I did this morning setting myself up for gnex hopefully they carry it


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually called and they said that it depends on the kiosk manager. Exchange for same phone us what they told me.

I done. Everyone I talk too has there own opinion of the return policy. This is stupid.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

A policy is a policy every kiosk has to abide by and cannot be different


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> A policy is a policy every kiosk has to abide by and cannot be different


Did you ever get anything black on white?


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://membershipwireless.com/index.cfm/go/content/do/FAQ

Look at this exchange policy is 90 days whether if purchase is made online or in the store same policy applies


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well on there it says you can't go to a store.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

True however it clearly states there's an exchange policy of 90 days so call the 1-888 number and set up an exchange I think they may communicate it with the store you purchased from and maybe able to do it in store.? This is where it gets questionable?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned & closed.

Instead of posting here take the time to read the *Forum Rules* specifically article VIII.

VIII covering Harassment, Trolling, & Entitlement reads:

a. *Harassment is on a ZERO TOLERANCE policy. Any form of harassment whether sexual, racial, gender, religious or anything pertaining to personal belief, this is an Android forum not a debate stage.*

b. *Trolling is also on a ZERO TOLERANCE policy. Trolling is used to get a personal and emotional response from someone else. In other words, remember RootzWiki is an open forum and you are welcome to leave if you cannot treat others with respect.*

c. *Nobody here at RootzWiki is entitled to anything but a great experience brought to you by staff and other users. If you feel you are entitled to something from another user, feel free to leave. Once again this forum is open.*

*This post is not a request.*

If anyone is unable to follow *RootzWiki's* *Forum Rules* then they will not be permitted to post on *RootzWiki*.


----------

